# Jacuzzi Toilets



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Any body have first hand reviews 
of Jacuzzi toilets?
I'm looking at the "Perfecta" round bowl.
First for the 17" rim height, and
also because if the 27' depth.
This is for Mom, and the higher
the better, and it needs to be as 
small as possible for access to the tub.
This thing is perfect.....
if it flushes.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Neolitic, my guy at the plumbing house owes me lunch tomorrow. I'll ask him what he thinks and let you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

Funny, we're all buying mom the same toilet. Mine has had no problems with hers.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

17 Rim is a Standard ADA Height or a "Comfort Height". 

EVERYONE makes one.


http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=1dc62da33e2ff469



You may save many dollars by going another route..


Or maybe not!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> 17 Rim is a Standard ADA Height or a "Comfort Height".
> 
> EVERYONE makes one.
> 
> ...


Most of them seem to be 16-16½"
(including Toto).
Just looking for the tallest one. :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

...........
http://www.nextag.com/toilet-height-19-inches/products-html


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

I think it was one of the tallest. I was looking for the same thing. She originally had a lowboy inset into the tile. I raised it all up. They make cushion rings to go on the seat as well to give more height.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Just looking for the tallest one. :thumbsup:


Putting meaning into the word _throne_, eh?

I think ADA calls for 17"-19" to _seat _height, not rim height. That's how they getcha!

Kohler: K-3493-RA, K-3611, K-3611-RA

Toto: CST423SF, C454CEF

I have no experience with Jacuzzi toilets.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

solarguy said:


> I think it was one of the tallest. I was looking for the same thing. She originally had a lowboy inset into the tile. I raised it all up. _*They make cushion rings to go on the seat as well to give more height.*_


Those "booster seats" become a problem
when lazy younger guys come to visit.
They require very precise aiming technique,
and/or consideration....



angus242 said:


> Putting meaning into the word _throne_, eh?
> 
> I think ADA calls for 17"-19" to _seat _height, not rim height. That's how they getcha!
> 
> ...


I figure, the higher the rim,
the higher the seat. :laughing:


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

My dad uses a booster seat. I don't go in there. It gets a little dirty. I won't go into more detail, but it does do what he needs and that is what counts.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

solarguy said:


> My dad uses a booster seat. I don't go in there. It gets a little dirty. I won't go into more detail, but it does do what he needs and that is what counts.


*I* is *Chief-Toilet-Scrubber* here-abouts....


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

You're a better son than me.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

solarguy said:


> You're a better son than me.:thumbsup:


Pro'ly just an older one. :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I am going to assume that this is sold through a home center of some sort, as none of the supply houses I have dealt with carry them. As far as I know Jacuzzi does not own a pottery plant, so they are more than likely importing these, and that usually means one of the pottery plants in Mexico. I have no good things to say about the pottery quality that comes out of Mexico.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Come on guys, go for the ultimate a real man's toilet :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I am going to assume that this is sold through a home center of some sort, as none of the supply houses I have dealt with carry them. As far as I know Jacuzzi does not own a pottery plant, so they are more than likely importing these, and that usually means one of the pottery plants in Mexico. I have no good things to say about the pottery quality that comes out of Mexico.


Central Supply is the local dealer. 
http://www.centralsupplycompany.com/
You are right though, Lowes seems 
to be the national outlet.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

greg24k said:


> Come on guys, go for the ultimate a real man's toilet :thumbsup::laughing:


Mom can't even figure out
the remote, or a cell phone.
That thing would be downright cruel...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Mom can't even figure out
> the remote, or a cell phone.
> That thing would be downright cruel...


:laughing: This set up Neo is 19k, not to mention the learning course one must take to know what button to push :no:


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

For 19k it better wear lipstick.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Neo, My guy at the supply house says he has never heard of them & couldn't find them from any of his suppliers. He had the same opinion as killertoiletspider as to their orgin. I'm with angus on the Kohler stuff.


----------

